# Wii U controller argument



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 8, 2011)

Just to put an end to complaints about the controller, I'm making a post explaining why it isn't bad as everyone says. I'm not saying it's perfect, but maybe this post will change your mind and give you a bit more faith in the final product.

*1. The controller looks so uncomfortable!*
This is possibly the only legitimate claim relating to the controller. Although the controller doesn't use the most ergonomic design, there are a few things that need to be considered. One is that the screen is obviously meant to resemble a tablet, so the games that only use the touch screen shouldn't have issues. However, playing with all the buttons may very well be uncomfortable. Let's wait until it comes out to decide since it might (But probably won't) change.

*2. It looks so heavy!*
People who have played it say it weighs as much as the Ipad. So unless you hold the controller above your head (All 2 of you) weight should be a non-issue. It isn't heavy enough to make a huge difference. 

*3. It'll cost a fortune!*
Maybe, but not as much as you think. Even though the controller gives the illusion you're playing a portable console, that isn't the case at all. The Wii U streams all of the data to the controller, so the only components that will be included are the stuff that's already in the Wii remote (Camera, gyroscopes, etc.) in addition to a large screen in the center. I'll take a guess that the controller should be no more than $80. And yes, the wii remote does have a camera in it. Look it up.

*4. The analog sticks are in terrible places.*
This is something you'll just have to get used to. I understand it's a questionable design choice on Nintendo's part, and I'm not a big fan of it either, so we'll just have to wait and see.

*5. The controller is ugly!*
I'll be honest, if you're basing your opinion of the machine based on how the controller looks rather than functions, I would recommended buying another video game console. Like a Super Nintendo. That had nice controllers.

Another thing that people need to realize is that the console is not being released for a while, so the final controller could look and feel different than it does now. Although the controllers seem radically different from what we've seen, it isn't all that much different in reality. Just wait until you try the final thing to pass judgement, because right now it could go either way. If you have a complaint I didn't list here, I'd be happy to address it.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2011)

It looks ugly.

Yes, it does.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 8, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> It looks ugly.
> 
> Yes, it does.



Fair enough. But that's a pretty moot point since it's only a controller. As long as it works, who cares?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people.

Just cause you don't care if it's ugly or not doesn't mean other people don't care too.


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 8, 2011)

I hope the controller comes in black.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 8, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those people probably shouldn't be playing games if they're so concerned how pretty their controller is. I'd take functionality over looks any day.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet it's a negative point that can affect some people's decisions.

And you've agreed that there's not really much argument to the fact that the controller is ugly.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 8, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> I hope the controller comes in black.


That is my only complaint about it. I bloody hate the colour of it. White consoles do not look cool.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 8, 2011)

The controller is probably the best part of the system, unless it's pricey. It's everything else that I find wrong.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 8, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The controller is probably the best part of the system, unless it's pricey. It's everything else that I find wrong.











    Which is?


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 8, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay then. I added it to the first post. I don't think it will matter to anyone, but it's there if someone really cares.


----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> It's everything else that I find wrong.


But we don't know anything else. Do we?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The games, the graphics, the online. It's just designed like it was supposed to compete with consoles for this generation, not consoles of next generation. Nintendo seem to be approaching everything as though they are a step behind.


----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The games, the graphics, the online.


Linx plz.


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 8, 2011)

My only worry was the weight. Gamespot talked about the weight of it, and how it can be held comfortably with one hand.

The controller was my only concern. I was worried it was going to be heavy. Now that I know it isn't, I'll definitely get it. I'm most likely going to get it at launch, just to keep the tradition going. I am not dying to get it though...


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 8, 2011)

My concerns about it.

Firstly the size of the thing, as controllers go this is massive, easily the largest controller ever made. An ipad may not weigh a lot, which is what you are comparing it to, but you will use this differently to how you use an ipad or tablet. They aren't really comparable in that sense, you just generally hold tablets in an unspecific way, there's no dexterity or strain involved, I can see this being very uncomfortable after prolonged use. 

Secondly is the price. Wiimotes and nunchucks are not exactly cheap considering what they amount to. Throw in a camera and touchscreen and I would be shocked if this costs $80 or less. This is Nintendo we are talking about, and they always gouge people for as much profit as they can get away with for their hardware. I can easily see this costing at least $100, but time will tell on that.

Battery life is another thing. And its something that I don't think many people have considered. How long will you be able to game on this before it needs to be recharged? I wouldn't be as concerned about battery life prior to the 3DS, but considering Nintendo were fine with releasing a handheld with such a poor battery life this is now something that worries me for this.

Another thing that people have failed to take into account is durability. I have lost count of the amount of times I have dropped a controller, controllers undergo far more stress than an average tablet does. How impact resistant will a tablet like controller with a 7" touchscreen be? My guess is not very. I am already anticipating regular complaints from people that their wii u controller was dropped and broken by their kid etc. Its a fact of life that the more you complicate something the more likely it is to fail at some point, and with this controller there are many things that can go wrong. 


Now as a concept I like the idea of this controller a lot. But I just don't think its practical. My first impressions are that I will more than likely avoid this, but again, time will tell on that. What I am certain of is that I will wait quite a while before I consider getting a wii u.


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 8, 2011)

It looks okay IMO, not "ugly". This maybe not the final concept, we can only know until it's released. Remember, at E3 2004, the DS prototype is much different from the real DS.

Am I the only one here complaint about the CONSOLE itself? Now that's what you call "ugly", not the controller. It so does look like an Xbox 360!


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 8, 2011)

I gotta agree with Guild. I think the controller is the only right thing about the console. 

Everything else though...wtf? Nintendo will be competing against their own handheld at this rate for one thing, and the fact that the WiiU has come only halfway in the PS3's cycle further makes you think that the Wii was a 'bridge' for Nintendo whilst the WiiU is their actual console for this gen.

Also I can't see too many third party devs putting a lot of effort into actually making good use of that screen. It'll be the wii remote and kinect all over again. (I would say Move but it's got a lack of software for one thing, and there are hardly any move specific games)

The graphics are rivalling the PS3's, and that too just about, that flying bird in the japanese environment tech demo had so many issues. Zelda was nice though. 

Essentially, PSV+PS3 (+ Move) = Wii U.

And considering 50 million people already own a PS3, it wont be too hard to jump ship onto PSV for a totally seamless experience.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 8, 2011)

FYI the controller will be bundled with the system.

And if you own a wii, you can use your existing Wiimotes as well.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Jun 8, 2011)

@OP

People like you are jumping to conclusions way too fast. In the pictures the press has released the controller looks indeed fairly large. But in person is the controller actually the size of a really small tablet.
And the controller is made of plastic and it doesn't have heavy components except for the battery. So the controller will not be heavy. It may look heavy, but it isn't.
And you can't say the analog sticks are uncomfortable, you would have to try those yourself.
So people, don't start complaining about the console 1 day after it's reveal. 
It's Nintendo guys, THEY KNOW WHAT THEY'RE DOING


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree with Lube.

The controller is a bit large, but still comfy on the hands.

The controller seems heavy, but actually it isn't.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 8, 2011)

I was also disappointed with the graphics, but I didn't expect better. Like the Wii, Nintendo likes to make things affordable. If the graphics were "Next generation" graphics, the system price would have gone up, and since the core casual audience doesn't care about that, they opted to use current gen specs. It isn't surprising, but a bit of a shame all the same.




			
				Lube_Skyballer said:
			
		

> @OP
> 
> People like you are jumping to conclusions way too fast. In the pictures the press has released the controller looks indeed fairly large. But in person is the controller actually the size of a really small tablet.
> And the controller is made of plastic and it doesn't have heavy components except for the battery. So the controller will not be heavy. It may look heavy, but it isn't.
> ...



If you re-read my post, I didn't jump to any conclusions. I actually encourage people to come to their own conclusion based on their experience with the controller. I based my opinion based on what I saw, but all of what I wrote very well could (And according to you is) untrue.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 8, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> I was also disappointed with the graphics, but I didn't expect better. Like the Wii, Nintendo likes to make things affordable. If the graphics were "Next generation" graphics, the system price would have gone up, and since the core casual audience doesn't care about that, they opted to use current gen specs. It isn't surprising, but a bit of a shame all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, graphic wise the new console can compete with PS3 and 360 easily. It's even better.
What are graphics without gameplay? 

you can use only ONE tablet per Console. So...
It's part of the New console. You won't have to buy a second one.
Wiimote and nunchuck are the main controls, as welll as classic controller etc. What every Wii owner has.

It'll probably will not be bundled with Wiimotes. You can use the ones you have. Or buy  separate.
You'll  get a HD console with the Wii U controller. 
This will make the price just right.
That's your base you can expand on. It's all up to the developers how to exploit he possibities.

Basicly it's an upgraded Wii, With LOADS of possibity's with the new screen, tablet, controller thingy.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 8, 2011)

If the WiiU is like a legendary Pokemon or something, then I'd understand that ugliness is a down side.
But really? You're not gonna put it in your backpack, get out of the house and show it off to all your friends, are you?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2011)

Darmanitan said:
			
		

> If the WiiU is like a legendary Pokemon or something, then I'd understand that ugliness is a down side.
> But really? You're not gonna put it in your backpack, get out of the house and show it off to all your friends, are you?


No, but that doesn't mean it shouldn't look pretty.

You wouldn't want your TV to look like it was made using a garbage can, would you?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> Just to put an end to complaints about the controller, I'm making a post explaining why it isn't bad as everyone says. I'm not saying it's perfect, but maybe this post will change your mind and give you a bit more faith in the final product.
> 
> *1. The controller looks so uncomfortable!*
> This is possibly the only legitimate claim relating to the controller. Although the controller doesn't use the most ergonomic design, there are a few things that need to be considered. One is that the screen is obviously meant to resemble a tablet, so the games that only use the touch screen shouldn't have issues. However, playing with all the buttons may very well be uncomfortable. Let's wait until it comes out to decide since it might (But probably won't) change.
> ...




Oh boy.. you are complaint about it.. then dont buy it!!!  You are such a baby.. Stop complaint. I think its awesome even ugly ones. They can play! Jeez!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Oh boy.. you are complaint about it.. then dont buy it!!!  You are such a baby.. Stop complaint. I think its awesome even ugly ones. They can play! Jeez!


You really didn't read the post, didn't you?


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 8, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Oh boy.. you are complaint about it.. then dont buy it!!!  You are such a baby.. Stop complaint. I think its awesome even ugly ones. They can play! Jeez!


WTF? What he wrote was really balanced actually.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 8, 2011)

From IGN who've actually held the WiiU controller:-

The tablet itself appears large, but is actually quite comfortable to grip. The two sliders both being located at the top of the tablet make holding it considerably easier. A staggered configuration would only have worked with a much smaller design. Nintendo was also smart in making the new controller extremely light for its size, resulting in something that might look strange but is not as burdensome as it would seem.[/p]

Also for the PlayStation Vita Lol, forget your previous grip techniques of PSP:-

One of the big bells and whistles for Sony's new handheld has been the rear touch pad, and that means holding it like a PSP screws up games. I played Super Stardust Delta, tried to hold the PlayStation Vita like the PSP, and I wasted a black hole. I played Shinobido 2: Tales of the Ninja (a third-person action game where you sneak up and kill guards), tried to hold the PlayStation Vita like a PSP, and I accidentally switched into first-person mode.[/p]

Of course the PSV problem can be countered if you hold the device in the designated way. Has 2 markings at the back both left and right, where your fingers must rest while holding it.


----------



## azariaspice (Jun 8, 2011)

I'll pitch my two cents on all five complaints.

1. The controller looks so uncomfortable

It seems about the size of an ipad, and the back looks like it has places where your hand can hold/grip it.  It'd likely be no worse than playing on an iPad or any other tablet.  I'm sure it might take time to get used to, but the Wii remotes were awkward to hold at first too.

2. It looks so heavy!

It could be tied down with clunky wires that make it heavier.  The 3DS felt really heavy in the store demos due to how it was held down.  I've never been to E3, so I don't know if they're free or if they're held down.  I doubt it weighs so much that it'd be a problem.  It seems you'd hold it with two hands for motion stuff, and it seems like it'd be easy enough to hold with one hand as well for touching the screen.  The product at E3 may not be the final piece.

3. It'll cost a fortune!

Well, more than likely it'll carry a hefty price tag.  But it seems as though you only need one for playing.  The demos I saw only used one, and had other people playing with the Wii Remotes.  I doubt the system would be packaged without one, so really, you probably need no more than one anyways.  Some games may implement two, but it seems like it's designed to use one tablet controller.

4. The analog sticks are in terrible places.

I've thought they were in awkward places on all system.  It's similar to how the 3DS is laid out, and I think once people play it, they'll adjust pretty easily.  They're not too far up it, and the others aren't too low, so it shouldn't cause a problem really.  YOunger gamers might have a harder time playing it, but I'm sure it's easy enough to adjust to for the most part.

5. The controller is ugly.

It looks no worse than a tablet or iPad.  The functionality is far more important than the looks.  I thought the Wii Remotes and Nunchuks looked stupid, but I've grown to love them.  I actually like the design, but I'm sure when you play it you'll grow to love it.  It's not terrible really, but like I said, as long as it functions well, the way it looks won't really matter all too much!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 8, 2011)

The wii u sounds fine. Why are some of you so harsh on Nintendo?

Stream and Video chat sounds nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Did it say one to a system? Because games like football would work well with 2-4 of them right?


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 8, 2011)

It's not like you will have 4 of these tablets lying around.
There Will be ONLY ONE in your house to use with any game that uses it.
You won't have to buy  a second or third etc.

It's part of the new Wii U console.
Some people don't understand that I think.

MAIN controls are still Wiimote and Nunchuck.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> The PSV sounds fine. Why are some of you so harsh on Sony?
> 
> Rear Touchpad and a touch screen sounds nice.



So... why doesn't anyone say that either?

Face it, every console has problems and we all have the right to complain about it.


----------



## camurso_ (Jun 8, 2011)

I did not give a shit about the new controller. All I wanted to see was if the new wii would bring some competition to the PS3 and X360, and got a bit disappointed to tell you guys the truth...
Not that it inferior but it should be superior and I think all of them are even...

And, of course, I was expecting many more games from other game developing companies...


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 8, 2011)

I really liked this controller though.

The Wii U console also isn't really THAT ugly.


----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2011)

According to Kotaku's hands-on video, it's comfortable, and surprisingly light.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 8, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never complain about the touchpad tho. 

edit: didn't read the whole thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not saying it bad, but Unfortunately it no longer on my radar. I whether just get a new console.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.

God, can we all just complain in peace?

The PSV has a weird touchpad position and the WiiU controller looks fugly as hell and expensive as fuck, the 3DS wasn't as impressive as I expected it to be.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 8, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That part is awfully bias.

The wii U controller isn't as ugly as it seem (I've seen it personally), and there's still no price.

Seriously, stop debating!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL COMPLAIN IF I WANT TO.

I'm not fucking debating, I will complain if I choose to complain. To me, it looks ugly, and it looks expensive. I'M ALLOWED TO BE BIASED.

That's the whole point of "God, can we all just complain in peace?" thing.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 8, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but the debating is for everyone here, not just you.

I didn't make it clear enough. 

Price wise the thing will be bundled with the console, but still no final price. Hence I won't conclude that the wii U will be expensive overall.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 8, 2011)

This isn't exactly a blog. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



With no Wii U section yet I'll just put this in GCD, if you have no objections.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 8, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> This isn't exactly a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, no prob. I never expected a debate like this. I just wanted to make people stop freaking out about the new controller.

RockmanForte, your post made me laugh


----------



## ether2802 (Jun 8, 2011)

It should actually go on the Wii Hardware Section, but I don't mind since it hasn't been released yet, and back on topic.........why do people think it looks ugly..?? what is theyre conception of beauty...?? (I'm actually expecting these people to answer both questions so I can say: "......oh, I see...")...!!


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 8, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Face it, every console has problems and we all have the right to complain about it.


Not if the reasons you're complaining for are incorrect or misinformed.

Personally, the new controller looks fine to me; the analogs don't look awkward, and you can probably adjust quickly. It doesn't look ugly (at least in my opinion) and I doubt it weighs much. Now I'm just waiting to see the other features of the console. I'm definitely waiting till all the Next Generation consoles are out before buying one though.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jun 8, 2011)

Right my thoughts:

Weight: It shouldn't be that heavy, certainly less than an iPad 2 (not by much though, I don't know what kind and how many batteries it takes to be sure)

Price: Current trade price for a 1ghz 10.1" tablet in china is $80. The controller won't need as powerful a CPU, has a smaller screen ( bare in mind that the screen is what most of the cost goes to) and will use cheaper batteries (if even comes with any) Don't forget this is Nintendo, they can get reductions from bulk purchasing and mass manufacturing. I can't say a definate price but I can't see it going over £45 (73 USD(exchange rate seems to have gone up since I last looked))


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Jun 8, 2011)

to everyone saying that it's too big, How far apart do you hold the Wiimote and nun-chuck?
How is it any different?


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 8, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> *I can't see it going over £45 (73 USD(exchange rate seems to have gone up since I last looked))*


Doesnt work like that I'm afraid. It costs more to get stuff to Europe than it does to America. Result is higher cost.

My problems with this controller are: Ergonomics, Size, Battery Life, Cost.
Powering a large screen like that is gonna take a bit of power so battery life is gonna be a bit crappy unless they use a good battery which csots more. I hope they make it a rechargeable pack as standard this time considering how many AAs that thing would take.
The giant rectangle idea will not work for gaming in my opinion. It looks uncomfortable and unwieldy. Its about a foot long so all the buttons are spaced terribly. Just eugh...
Cost. A big screen? Lots of extra processor parts needed in the controller to convey info to the console? That's gonna set you back a bit. Remember we all thought the £30 Wiimotes were a rip-off. Especially when Game etc. start charging £20 for the Nunchuck.

Edit: Adding a little point about the right analogue stick position. Being above the buttons makes it a bit more awkward. When using an analogue stick in FPSes you are constantly switching between buttons and the analogue stick. The buttons require you to use the tip of your thumb to press whereas the analogue stick can be used a bit more broadly (middle of your thumb) by palcing it below the buttons the switching is a lot less awkward than if the analogue stick was above it. You don't have to move things quite as much.


----------

